# Fun Run Day at the Wagners



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I managed to get myself invited to Paul Wagner's Open Day on Sat. He's in North Port about 1.5 hrs north of my Florida place. Jack and I drove up with my steamers in the back.

Paul has a beautifully landscaped track in his backyard. A big folded dogbone with no track power, so two or more battery-powered trains can chase each other, or he can just put a single train on and watch it run.

His big Mikados double-heading up from the lowest loop. Jim's Bumble-Bee Annie train on the downhill side.










Here's the Mikes heading along the straight viaduct at the back.










The yard at the top of the hill inside the other end loop.










Of course, we didn't have to worry about clearing the snow. But there are other issues in Florida:










Finally, here's a nicely rusted dismal rounding the tunnel curve.











No pics of my steamers - I was too busy chasing it !


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice photos. Just wish my layout looked like that this time of year.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That's a lovely integration of the railway into the landscaping!

Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful layout. Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Pete

That looks very nice, thanks

Hmmm how far from Ft Desoto....?

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Wagner kindly invited us to run live steam on his layout while Jerry (naptowneng) was in town, so I got "Henry" down off the shelf. [It's actually named after Henry Dreyfuss, not Henry the Green Engine.] Ran beautifully, though it couldn't get 5 USAT streamliners up Paul's gradients - and coming down without r/c in control was a bit scary. Kudos to Paul that his track is in fine shape and no incidents were recorded.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Looks like y'all had fun! Might be fun to have an event and name it "Steamers, gators, and sun".


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How fun, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Paul for the invite and Pete T for making the contacts, a great day indeed
Here is live steam Frank S with the coach consist 










on the siding with some big steam










and my live steam Shay bringing the logs to the sawmill










Jerry


----------

